# .17HMR ammo in stock?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

academy had plenty of .17WSM, no HMR, of course walfart has nothing. got a new rifle coming and want to find some if anyone knows..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Notice the price of the WSM?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just got back from Wally World off of Blue Angel, none there, but you already knew that.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bass Pro? I know its kinda out of the way or Jays guns.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

If you can order this in bulk online. I order all my ammo online now. I don't buy from wally world, academy, bass pro, ant retailer really if it is for ammo. If you buy in bulk you can save a good penny. Some of the sights I use are SGammo.com, bulkammo.com, freedom munitions. I think SGammo charges $16 for shipping. Haven't ordered from bulkammo in a while because SGammo.com is a little cheaper. Shop around online you can get great deals. Better than driving around wasting gas ($$$) when you can use the internet to do the searching for you.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont mind ordering online, id just love to have some Saturday. I thought surely academy would have some since i've seen it there before, but of course they dont. i also need to try a box of each type before buying a bunch of it.

i didnt notice the price on the WSM since i was aggravated haha


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Scott had some 2 hour ago,couldn't tell you the price though.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

pm me & I can help you get thru this weekend.... I have some CCI TNT I can front ya or sell & I may have a few rounds of other various..... My 17 likes the CCI's the best...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CCI-...&Ntt=17hmr&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Ubers lock and Gun.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Was in the local gun store here in Montgomery. They had a shopping cart full of it in the middle of one of the aisles...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna call off the dogs for now. Rifle isnt showing up as soon as I'd hoped so I ordered 500 rounds on the interwebz. Cant wait to blast some squirrel heads!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, which 17 ya get??? I've got the Marlin 17HMR 917VS, and really really really LOVE IT!!!! :thumbsup:

It'll tear a squirrel slap up!!!:yes:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I got the Marlin XT-17VR, almost went all out on a stainless laminated version but came to my senses lol. Reviews are good and I like marlins so I'm excited.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SS bull barrel is heavy, nothing you wanna walk miles in the woods....I have a bipod on it and we shoot the crap outta squirrels at the deer feeders!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*17 HMR 17 Grain V-Max 50 Rounds*  
HORNADY AMMUNITION AND BULLETS 
Item No: 003-83170
In Stock
Price: $11.00 
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/Dept/Ammunition/Rimfire/17_Cal


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks, I ordered a bunch from selway armory for 10.75/50


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> thanks, I ordered a bunch from selway armory for 10.75/50


Good price but did they rape you on S&H???


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

12.81, ups ground


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> 12.81, ups ground


That's not shabby then.....


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was at Gander in Pcola yesterday and they have tons of the stuff.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my Savage...... closest was 35 yards, furthest was 80 yards....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz said:


> I love my Savage...... closet was 35 yards, furthest was 80 yards....



Yessir, that's a fine looking rifle!!! I wish I could get some of that video and pics of me and Logan's squirrel killing!!! Old post were done before the change over of the forum and are lost!!!!!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

pcola4 said:


> I was at Gander in Pcola yesterday and they have tons of the stuff.


 What was the cost for them?:whistling:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

pcola4 said:


> I was at Gander in Pcola yesterday and they have tons of the stuff.


+1 I was there yesterday also. they have tons of ammo. More than I have seen anywhere else around here in some time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> What was the cost for them?:whistling:


I checked online and could not find any 17 HMR. They had 17 WSM fer $18 a box. HMR locally is usually running $14-15 a box.


----------

